# Velveeta: Who Uses It & How



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The subject line says it all. I came across a wooden Velveeta box circa 1950 and started wondering who might use the product and in what way. I think my mom used to make us grilled cheese sandwiches using Velveeta. We used to have a wooden Velveeta box in one of our cabinets down in the basement - cool item.

Shel


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

we used it in mac & cheese together with a couple of other cheeses


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Funny story-when my sister was a little girl, instead of carrying a doll or teddy around with her everywhere, she was particularly attached to an old wooden Velveeta Cheese box. There are at least 50 family pictures of her carrying that thing around with her. She even slept with it. I think she just really liked how the cover would slide off to reveal the inside of the box. She kept all kinds of treasures with the in that thing. 

As to the use of the contents--I really can't say. I do use the stuff in food styling to get that really slick, drippy, stringy, bubbly cheese pull look for photos of grilled cheese sandwiches. But the stuff has the texture of latex paint in your mouth--Yuck.
I had to test a quick queso dip recipe that called for it one time. It was so gross and salty even my dogs wouldn't eat it. Part of it dripped on the side of the trash can as I was disposing of it and after it dried, I had to take a chisel to get it off.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

I sometimes use it in my Mexican Cornbread and of course we use it for nachos ( add a can of Rotel) that is about it really


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Before discovering canned nacho cheese, I used it for a party dip. You brown sausage, melt velveeta, and add both of them along with a jar of salsa to the crock pot. Then we found a can of cheese we like better and no melting so use it instead. No leftovers when you take that to an informal gathering. 

I think it's been at least 4 years since I've bought Velveeta for anything. I don't care for the flavor.


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm gonna guess the stuff has gone bad by now, Shel. Even Velveeta doesn't have a 57-year shelf life. :crazy:

One more vote for the Velveeta + Ro-tel nachos. Other than that I can't think of a thing to do with it that I wouldn't rather use real cheese for. Tho I do swear by the Kraft-slices grilled cheese when I have a bad cold.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rotel dip.....standard college fare in the 60-70's....fritos and a can of rotel heated with salty, gloopy, melty, velveta.....


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

To make a genuine Philly cheesesteak sandwich you have to use Velveeta. 

I don't care for the stuff, so never make authentic Philly cheesesteaks. 

Growing up it was the only "cheese" we had in the house. Maybe that's why I can't stand the stuff now? But I would kill for a few of those boxes.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I learned from some Kraft execs recently that if Velveeta did not have artificial colors added, it would be clear.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry KYHeirloomer, but I read this post, and I have to correct you. 
Authentinic Philly Cheese Steaks are not made with velveeta. At least as far as I know. As a frequent visitor to the city, I have seen it made with velveeta, thats for sure, but authentic, not so much. 

Actually, the original cheese on a Philly is Cheez Wiz. Yep, good ole, cheese in a can, no refrigeration needed, no expiration date, cheez wiz.

Like I said, I am often in Philiadelphia, and have seen it made with everything from velveeta, american, mozz, prov, swiss, cheddar, and cream cheese, but the orginal, authentic, was is made with cheez wiz.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

They're around - often you'll see 'em on eBay. Just do a Google (or other, I suppose) search for "Velveeta wood box" and see what turns up. Some nice ones can be had for around $10.00 +/-

shel


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd forgotten about the wooden boxes. 

I use velveeta in only one item, a toasted crab appetizer. Let the cheese (a small box is fine) get warm and soft on the counter for a couple of hours. Put it in the mixer bowl, add 2 tablespoon soft butter, 1 package of imitation crab meat, a few dashes of hot sauce, 1/4 teaspoon onion powder, 1/4 teaspoon dill. Beat together for a few minutes, letting the mixer break up the crab bits, and distribute well with the cheese.

Spread this mix on english muffins halves; making sure that you get the spread over the edges. Have the oven preheated to 400 degrees, and the oven rack half way in the oven. When you put them in the oven turn it to broil. If you are using a gas oven leave the broiler on for a few minutes so the cavity area is hot. Broil these a long time, not just bubbly and golden, but until they are starting to turn black in small areas. These are actually better when warm than when they are hot, so it gives you lots of serving time. 

I take my kitchen shears and cut these in thirds (invision the peace sign) or small triangles; it makes them very hard to identify what the base ingrediants are. 

The mix can stay in the fridge for 2-3 days, so I also use this to get me through a holiday, when folks drop in. 
You can dress them with some chopped scallion, or parsley, a tiny bit of diced tomato.


----------



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

Perfect stuff for trailer trash fondue. Just mix the stuff with a little Nat Lite, season salt, and maybe some garlic powder. And then you will need some baby carrots, cut up Slim Jims, and Wonder Bread for dippin. Perfect for an evening of PBR on the TV or Lynard Skynard on the 8 track.


Dan


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

When I worked at a B&B, one of our signature breakfast dishes was an Eggs Benedict thing, but instead of hollandaise, we made a rich cheesey sauce that was a bechemel with Veleveeta and lots of chopped fresh tarragon and a splash of tabasco. We didn't make the sauce very thick, and it held up well. It got many glowing reviews. We only used doulbe yolk eggs, and it was a nice presentation.

As a widowed single dad, I used to fix my boys velveeta grilled cheese sandwiches as part of a quick after work dinner, and I always cut them in 'fingers' with a pizza wheel. They also love the rotel stuff as a special treat.

A few months ago I was trying to unload some velveeta on them and fixed a mac and cheese with just velveeta. It was so sickening salty, it was inedible.

NOWIAMONE, on your toasted crab things, do you toast the english muffin first before you put the filling on it?

H.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Having been born and raised in Philadelphia I can honestly say that I never saw Velvetta or cheese whiz for that matter used on cheesesteaks..I have seen provolone cheese..or even mozzeralla cheese..pizza sauce..grilled onions, etc...

I have a very dear friend who to this day eats Velveeta "cheese" sandwiches, I guess whatever floats your boat.

To add: I just looked at a Philly website and they say the original cheese was/is cheese whiz..how gross..we, my family never made them with cheese whiz..so I stand corrected.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I hear where you are coming from, but I visited the first cheese steak house, multiple time when I was in Philadelphia, and although I did not get mine with cheez wiz, they said thats the authentic way to do it, and thats how the first ones where made. 
I may stand to be corrected, I havnt researched this topic, this is just what I know from personal experience of being to the original cheese steak house.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Hollandaise and Bernaise, being substituted with velveeta. What is this good world coming toooo. AHHH.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Dan that is too great! A dinner you can buy at the gas station.....
velveeta, white bread, slim jims, baby carrots....well possibly stretching the carrot thing but looks very much like gas station food.
never even considered using slim jims instead of mini weenies, guess the white trash cooking totally eclipsed me.....aw well, nice to see adaptation at it's most basic.

ummmm hollandaise with velveeta.....guess it would never break, just get alittle clumpy.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Makes me sick shroomgirl. Ha. But you got one thing right, it would never break.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm shaking my head giggling, hope you are too Chef Torrie.....who'd a thunk of velveeta as haut cuisine's savior?!!! 
clumpy....new word


----------



## fstfrdy (May 9, 2007)

Velveeta is great for trout but not bass or pike they prefer hotdogs. really best trout bait I have ever used.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't use Velveeta at all. When I can't resist, I use raw cheese. The taste is fantastic, but I know it is not good for me.

Did you know that Betty Crocker is a fake name General Mills invented to comfort Americans into buying processed food? In my opinion, rustic wooden boxes of Velveeta are more of the same.

I want to suggest using real cheese instead of fake cheez.

And then I want to suggest using pure cheese instead of real (treated) cheese, because it's tastier and healthier.

By pure, I mean raw and from free range organic cows.

By real, I mean treated--homogenized, pasteurized, and from hormone & antibiotic injected caged cows.

Only there is no longer such a thing as healthy raw cheese. The last of that ceased to exist probably in the early 1900s. It's not about bacteria and viruses infecting the batch, it's because too many chemicals are in the ground that go into the milk.

So either way, using fake dairy, treated dairy, or raw dairy is bad for your health. But raw tastes the best. :bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bait....

okey dokey....but what'll we do with the 2packs for 99Cent weiners if we're using the sauce cheese on the hook?
when we were kids in Rancho Cordova we'd fish with salmon eggs...now eat um at $5 a tablespoon on a tiny bit of rice....what's with that?

Oahu, wow....you must have a local macrobiotic diet or close to a vegan one.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Chef Torrie, 
No, you don't toast the English Muffins first. I prefer the extra crispy sourdough. Also, spread the filling and then cut the muffins with the shears; it allows the cheese mixture to melt down and "cap" the entire piece triangle. 

Just so you know, I have tried these with real King Crab and Dungness, but they are better with the imitation crab. After the mixer breaks up the meat and they bake, it looks like the real thing.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Ohh, believe me shroomgirl, I am.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

you know STL was the founding city for PROVEL....combo of 3 cheese....not exactly sure which ones but something like provelone, mozzerella and swiss...processed into YES...a meltable loaf. Sticks to your teeth and is generally served with Italian food....ie cracker crust pizza, slapped on lasagna, or mastaccholi, or lots of breading and meat and tomato sauce then provel....

Many natives LOVE it.....most non-natives order pizzas with mozzerella only please.
Meltable is desirable I guess.


----------



## scottintexas (Oct 17, 2007)

I am another who uses a pack of Velveeta, a chub of sausage, a can of rotel tomatoes and a little milk for a cheese dip for tortilla chips. It is extremely salty though.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I think the only "food" that would have a 57-year shelf life would be twinkies.

As for the use of Velveeta, one way that could count for decent would be a queso dip I make for sleepovers with friends. Take one block of Velveeta, chop into pieces and put aside. Saute onions and a couple cloves of garlic (Garlic makes everything taste better). Add in a quarter cup of milk and Velveeta. Allow to melt stirring often. When the Velveeta is melted, add a can of cream of mushroom soup, some chopped jalapeños, and some Jalapeño juice. Stir together and remove from heat. Serve with chips. 

So far, this is the only good recipe I have found. When we were cleaning my great-grandmother's house, I went through the library of cookbooks, and found an actual cookbook dedicated to Velveeta cooking. Not brave enough to try anything yet.....


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I use Velveeta for nachos, cut up the cheese add a touch of milk, some salsa, cayenne pepper, some hot sauce, nice and easy. Also, my Grandma made me grilled cheese sandwiches with Velveeta, so that is my comfort food. I have a Breville Maxi grill which is great for these sandwiches, my girls, 4 and 7, love them with some tomato soup after a nice day of sledding in Minnesota, done from start to finish in 10 min.


----------



## arkboynko (Aug 31, 2007)

Easy... queso dip. Nothing else.

Sausage, queso, can of corn, rotel, cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

I once cut the velveeta into strips and used it ( with minced onion) as filler for enchiladas.. it melts nicely. But generally.. I dont use the stuff.. My Dad used to fry Spam and put a slice of velveeta on top and make a sandwich .. YUK!


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Fish bait . .


----------

